# Updated pics of my flock (pic heavy)



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Okie dokie, I figured since I hadn't in a while, I would post some updated pictures of the flock! I got some pretty good pictures, hubby came in at the very end and decided to help out. Hopscotch is still very cage bound, about the only way I can work with him is to take him into another room, otherwise he HAS to get back to the cage. Daisy is pretty good, she tends to be a bully to get what she wants and doesn't take crap from the other birds which is kinda cute. Cinnamon wants what everyone else is getting, which is usually scritches so in some of these pictures you can see her head poking in. Baby is still chasing Cinnamon, tries to sit as close to her as he can get, plus he's still molting in his big boy feathers so maybe she'll think he's handsome once he has them in lol. Fuzzy can fly finally, he's even getting landings down pretty good. Hershey's bald spot is getting smaller (Fuzzy plucked her and the last baby in the nest right before she fledged:blush its just taking a while for the feathers to grow back although she is molting right now so hopefully that'll help. Velcro follows Snowball EVERYWHERE its like he has a twin or an extra attachment or something. She certainly loves her Daddy.  She is going to her new forever home tomorrow, she even has a friend she'll get to meet there, once her quarantine is over. Jeep still loves people more than tiels, he likes Cinnamon but that's about it, he's more interested in hanging out with us and tends to squabble with the other. Cupcake got a cut on her face last night during a night fright, only the 2nd one they've had in the new room. I put some flour on it and its fine now, really didn't bleed all that badly either. Screech still only has eyes for her and every time I walk into the room he's standing next to her. My devil bird I call him lol.  He's got horns for a plume! Ok, now for the pictures, they may take 2 or more posts to get all of them so bare with me!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And Cupcake does this weird little thing where she looks straight up, I mean head all the way back, its like she's looking at the ceiling. I don't know if she's adjusting her crop or what but its super cute and really hard to get a pic of right now. But here's some others!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

How beautiful they are! It says you have 11? That sounds like a handful! I love the picture of the one flying, I'd love to try and get a picture of Cindy in flight but I don't have a digital camera, all I have is my phone which takes horrible pictures.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

These are some of right before I left San Diego. Fuzzy has this weird thing where he chews on my lips, whether or not I have lip gloss on! Its so weird! Hopscotch was starting to come out of his shell in the old place and now I feel like I'm back to square one but its ok, we'll get there, he just seems so scared of anything and everything the poor guy. And here they are, my goofballs!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank you! Yes 11 can be a handful, but its so much fun! They each have their own personalities and are never boring. If I want to cuddle, I get cinnamon. If I want to talk, Hopscotch. Someone to laugh at, I get Fuzzy. And I'm not done, there are a few more I would like to add to my flock. So far hubby hasn't actually told me a number I have to stop at so we'll see!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Here are some recent shower pictures too...Snowball, Velcro, and Jeep love to drink the water while in the shower its so funny. Hopscotch tries to run from the water and he runs over anyone who gets in his way. He thinks that if he sits on my feet the water wont get him. In the shower is about the only time Screech is calm. He lets me pick him up and scratch his head and all he does is glare at me. Everyone else just kind of takes it, they don't really enjoy it but they've accepted the fact that mommy's gonna make them take a shower so they might as well make the best of it!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

lol so you're thinking of getting more? wow! My fiance said two cockatiels are fine, then I mentioned budgies and said I was going to get one, now he wants one lol. So I'm sure we'll end up with more than 2 birds  All of your birds are very beautiful! The yellow and orange one on your shirt reminds me of Big Bird, when we moved we had to leave our birds at my parents for a week (I clean the entire place before moving in and don't want the birds around chemicals, plus all the moving). To make a long story short someone at my parents house let Big Bird fly away  We hadn't even had him a half year.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWW that's so sad! Bet he knew he was super loved though! That's my Daisy, she's a lutino pearl and funny thing is, I got her from a pet store, she was brought in right before Thanksgiving with a whole bunch of other tiels. The store had a huge tiel sale and she was in the untame cage. One of the ladies that works there knew me (She hand fed Baby and had seen me in there tons of times before and heard stories about my birds) saw my interest, told me she was a girl (she had done a pelvic check and said by her mannerisms as well but pelvic checks aren't 100%) and let me hold her. She didn't bite hard at all, only little nibbles and she wasn't expensive. One puppy dog look and my hubby said yes. (I had been looking for a lutino pearl hen for months, he had been saying no till he saw her too!) She stepped up that first day with no problem and still does, she's a little hand shy, but she likes to sit on my shoulder and she makes the weirdest sound, its like the sound a hen makes while mating but a shorter version, its so cute. Sorry this is so long!!! I tend to ramble when it comes to my babies!


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, your birds are so GORGEOUS! I just can't get over how lovely of a flock you have! I can't even imagine 11 cockatiels, but it really sounds so fun! It's great how they eac have their own little habits and personalities. I just love the shower pictures, too cute!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its so much fun in the shower with them, I take all of them in there and we all get cleaned. My hubby wont do it he's too afraid he'll step on one! Each one has a story and their own quirks, I love it!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah he knew he was loved, he stepped up for my fiance the first day too, and he wasn't a biter just nibbles.

I agree with Ravemoon the shower pictures are really cool they look like they're covered in little diamonds


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Aww. Such a beautiful flock. Love the pictures where they are in the shower. Their faces,the same as my birds when they are in the shower


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awww, Velcro is going to her new home? I hope she doesn't miss her daddy too much - and her new parents give her lots of millet and scritches 
I love your little drama bunch. Any other goss?


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Aunty Roxanne i adore ALL your 11 tiels hehhe,my fave pics are those that are underwater,
Are they really underwater or is it just my idea?hehehe


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable  Is it easy to get them all in the shower or do you have to make a few attempts lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! They are definitely under the water, they sit right in spray its so funny. I have to take trips, two at a time, to get them into the shower. Usually with their favorites, like Baby with Cinnamon and Snowball with Hershey so they don't scream for each other. Velcro gets to take her favorite toy with her so I hope she feels slightly better with it. Those pictures turned out so cool it was awesome. More gossip? Well, it seems like Jeep is more of a people bird than a bird bird. He and Daisy were on my shoulders yesterday trying to get to the bobby pins in my hair and they kept getting too close to each other and beaking at each other. Jeep isn't used to being with other birds I think. In the pet store, he and his brother were in separate cages, then he spent three weeks with my hubby by himself so I think he's just unsure about the other birds. Well, except for Cinnamon, he likes trying to sit near her but Baby has noticed this and decided that ain't gonna happen. The triangles I got going on are so weird!!!


----------

